# Hexohm mod



## Vape_r (7/5/16)

Hi guys, so the reason for this thread is because I just really want to know what is so amazing about this mod? I love the look of it, but what else is there to it? I really want to get one but im trying to justify the price tag. 
Sorry for the ignorance.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (7/5/16)

Vape_r said:


> Hi guys, so the reason for this thread is because I just really want to know what is so amazing about this mod? I love the look of it, but what else is there to it? I really want to get one but im trying to justify the price tag.
> Sorry for the ignorance.


IMO... impossible to justify the price.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Vape_r (7/5/16)

@Lord Vetinari the looks of it are great, but I agree, not 2500 rand great

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## eviltoy (7/5/16)

Alot of people like it because its simple no volt and ohm readouts etc just a simple device that looks good. Overhyped for what it is though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jaypstagrammar (7/5/16)

I recently got myself the white Vaporshark Hexohm at a good price from @VapeSnow ! It's excellent in the sense of you don't have a screen and such to worry about, and the weight to power ratio works for me. I'm not an expert at vaping, but it's a sick mod. @VapeSnow has a black one for sale as well, if you are keen be sure to send him a message


----------



## Lord Vetinari (8/5/16)

Vape_r said:


> @Lord Vetinari the looks of it are great, but I agree, not 2500 rand great


Yeah just a few more hondo and it is a REAL DNA... and then you can build in total luxury super low resistance and a reliable chip... I am saving to go that route myself. A lot of money but I feel it will be worth it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TommyL (8/5/16)

When you actually hold and use a hexohm with a proper RDA or RTA attached you will be able to justify the price, you're paying for quality.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jonathan "Vape It Up" (14/2/17)

Lord Vetinari said:


> IMO... impossible to justify the price.


Hexohm is one of the best mods because it fires better than most mods, no lag, it is instant and fires hotter and better than any mod I have tried


----------

